

Can Black + Decker’s New Brand Mend Its Tarnished Reputation? - replicatorblog
http://www.wired.com/design/2014/01/black-decker-logo-redesign/

======
bdfh42
Did I read this post correctly?

The solution to a failing brand associated with under-powered and flimsy tools
is to - design a new logo?

Keep fiddling while the ship sinks I suppose.

~~~
sp332
This article is just about the logo change, but that's not all they're
changing. _Construction workers would no longer be the target and the goal was
to appeal to all kinds of makers._ That's an actual change in strategy.

The logo reminds me of [https://xkcd.com/993/](https://xkcd.com/993/)

~~~
bdfh42
I stand corrected - another plank of the strategy is to stop selling the
product to people who will notice that the devices are under powered and
flimsy.

Concentrate on consumers swayed by a new logo.

but the xkcd cartoon is spot on by the way.

